# L1 visa to green card



## John1979 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, anyone got experience of moving from an L1 to a green card. I start work in the US in 5 weeks on an L1 and would like to know the process for getting a more permanent type visa such as the green card. Any advice would be appreciated,


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your employer needs to initiate this process. Do you know if he's open for this?


----------



## John1979 (Sep 30, 2012)

It's still early days so I guess I'll have to perform my job well if I want them to offer me a permanent role. Thanks


----------

